# Smaller Generators with battery start. FYI



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd been looking for a smaller generator with battery start but it seemed that battery start only came in at larger units, 8-10KW and above. What I've now discovered is there are smaller units, but they all offer remote start as they're for camping. So, while I don't want remote start to get battery start I'll go with it. Currently looking at a Champion 3550W/4650W # 200971. Adequate power for outages, 3 year warranty, 14 hour run time. Only 120V but I can make a camper to L14-30 connection for the house hook up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the eu3000i honda gens work great and are key start and they also make a handy version it is pull start that looks like a small welder on wheels.
both are 120 vac.
*click here for the eu3000i with electric start at northern tool*
*and they make an extended run kit*
*click here for the eu3000i extended run gasoline kit at northern tool*
*and there are wheel kits for those gen sets as well.*


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

How do you plan to use it? The THD on that model is <20%, which is high if you intend to use the unit to power electronics. Champion sells an inverter in that relative price range with about the same power output with the electric start you want. Look at Champion model 200913.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Paul, only $450 for an extended run kit? Maybe I am a cynic, but what part of a boat gas tank, some hose and a replacement gas cap for the Honda is worth $450? I acknowledge that fuel injection realities on larger models may escalate the cost, but surely there must be a more cost effective extended run option than this?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The tank is the cheap part. The cap has some special pump in it. The EU3000 has a gravity feed fuel system, without a pump the external Tank would need to be elevated above the generator to supply fuel.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well the extended run kit is an pump style of setup. that is the price on that custom setup.

now if you want to drill etc on a new gen set...
yea pm me for details!
there is a lower cost way. but you will have some time in it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea also think tri fuel for this gen set...
these rock on propane if you can have a large propane tank on site.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Interesting that whatever question you ask or anything you share thinking it might be of interest is answered with "HONDA" or the ever popular "INVERTER." OH, and let's not forget the newest buzzword, "THD." 

Some of us who only experience occasional outages don't need to spend the $$ for a Honda. We also get along very well with open frame units, even with "sensitive electronics." 

However, what do I know, I'm only a retired Engineer with a lot of years with utilities.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

THD is a buzzword? Okay. 

I suggested an inverter because they make cleaner power than a standard contactor grade genset. And you can get one in your general power range for a lot less $$$ than you seem to think. I just paid $560 for a Champion inverter 4,240w surge and 3,500w run. And it's got the electric start with remote that you specified. Iowa mentioned Honda because Honda is the best. It also cost the most but that's typically the case when you want or need the gold standard. If you're not worried about THD, then any open frame genset will do. Even the noisiest produce less than 25% if you don't think THD is a consideration. The Champion units seem to be well built and they have good warranties. My advice is to check Wal Mart before you order. They run good sales on them this time of year. You may get lucky and find the one you want for $100 below everyone else. And they ship free.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

exmar said:


> Interesting that whatever question you ask or anything you share thinking it might be of interest is answered with "HONDA" or the ever popular "INVERTER." OH, and let's not forget the newest buzzword, "THD."
> 
> Some of us who only experience occasional outages don't need to spend the $$ for a Honda. We also get along very well with open frame units, even with "sensitive electronics."
> 
> However, what do I know, I'm only a retired Engineer with a lot of years with utilities.


With all do respect, you missed one. “Tri-fuel” that’s all.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

After having a leaky gas tank seam on my Generac XP8000E I shall not buy another Generac, and will look with a jaundiced eye at lesser generators in the future. _That's why I bought a Honda._ What _genius_ thought it would be a good idea to LOCATE THE GAS TANK ABOVE THE SOURCE OF IGNITION ANYWAY (including Honda)? I've owned a bunch of Honda stuff over a lifetime and none of it leaked gas, blew up, burned my house down and killed me. _That's why I bought a Honda. _ For similar reasons I am remiss to buy an extended run kit too. An aftermarket product with a FUEL PUMP in the gas cap. To pump gas into another tank of gas THAT IS ALREADY FULL. Yeah, _nothing can go wrong there...anyone wanna' play lawn darts?_

Although the concept is proven, it too was built with parts from the lowest bidder with the intent of hitting the lowest price point possible while still allowing the manufacturer to make a profit, hopefully after they bought at least 5 million in product and completed operations liability coverage. Because latent vice and manufacturing defects happen. In many things, but seemingly, not in Hondas. Not many anyway. _That's why I bought a Honda._

Acknowledging the above and what could happen if I am not anal about it, I continually wrestle with the question of just where do I spot either my Generac or my Honda such that when it leaks gas and catches fire during the night with a full tank of gas the placement of either will be far enough away from my shop and my house so that they survive the WOOF! And by association, me too. In consideration of resistance I cannot afford enough generator cord _of sufficient gauge_ to get it out there 8 gallons distance. H3LL, for that much money..._I coulda' bought a HONDA!_

That's why I paid a little more _*and bought a Honda*_ Exmar.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have this gen, haven't used it much since havingit 2 yrs ago,, but I havent had any problems with it... It aways starts(but I start it montthly), runs really smooth even when cold, doesnt use hardly any oil and apprantly last 10-16hrs on a full tank. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Böhmer-AG-...ld=1&keywords=generator&qid=1620429811&sr=8-6


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i was on holts pro forum last night...
a lot of fellow electrical guys over there..
yea they bleed honda red as well...
grin!
buy what works for you....
for us here we like the honda eu series of gens...

oh yea our local water utility service guy stopped by when doing locates...
as they are updating sewers and water on my end of town..
i noticed our city water trucks use a honda eu1000i for lights on the truck!
he proudly stated watch this. turned the knob one pull and quiet purr.

i said i feed my generator on different food..
and it grew up! lol!
walked him to the gen shack opened the door for the eu7000is!
he said "i did not know they made those!"
and I made a new convert for his new home gen set!
he has one on order now, and is also wanting tri fuel.

folks can buy what they want...
but more pro's buy the honda eu series of gens...


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I've been eyeing these generators but I have no direct experience with them. Even the smaller ones have battery start.

AIMS Power Portable CARB-Compliant Inverter Generators


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> folks can buy what they want...
> but more pro's buy the honda eu series of gens...


Like I say if you use a generator alot, it makes no sense getting a cheap gen. I have had mine for over 2years and I havent really used it yet, as I bought it for powercuts, but since buying it I have used it about 2hrs during powercuts... So having a cheap gen is ideal for me as a expensive one would be a total waste of money.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

exmar said:


> I'd been looking for a smaller generator with battery start but it seemed that battery start only came in at larger units, 8-10KW and above.


Back in 2000 I was looking for the same thing... I ended up buying a used Onan out of a motorhome. Quiet and easy to start and maintain... I have a remote start in each of the two buildings it serves, as well as at the generator.

Model 2.8KV-FA/26100A
Built December 1989 in Fridley, MN
Purchased Used August 1, 2000 for $700


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

THD is something that gets kicked around a lot. I referred to it as a "buzzword" which wasn't appreciated by some folks I'm sure. The original IEEE standard talks about "<5%" THD as being the goal. Where it gets fuzzy is that standard is for for a utility system. It can be interpreted that would also be the goal in a portable generator to get through an outage. If you can afford it, and/or have top of the line frig and heating system which require that type of power, you probably won't mind paying additional for a top of the line generator.

IMHO, THD in most lower price generators is in the 10-25% range. The variation is based on load, if you're running at half load then 10% is what you'll be seeing, increase the load, THD will increase. For this and many other reasons, you generator should be sized to handle your load at 50%. Obtaining "real" THD numbers on the lower price generators is interesting, some are published, most are not. Personally, I compare that to the horsepower decals on small engines.

I've attached a link that talks about this topic. While I don't agree with everything stated, it does go along with what I've observed in using portable generators for 20+ years. During an outage out comes the open frame non inverter Generac and Frig, freezer, flat scree tv's, computers, etc. work fine. Also, there's a hundred foot tower behind the barn which has radio and repeater for County EMS and four local fire departments which has also been unaffected.

Another thing to consider, the whole house auto start units tend to be open frame and not much is said about THD with them. 









Total Harmonic Distortion for Portable Generators


Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) is the stated measurement related to the quality of electricity.The amount of THD will influence how your equipment may respond or perform. Get the technical low dow…




powerupgenerator.com


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

For me, price wasn't really a major consideration for a portable generator. I was originally considering a whole house unit like a liquid cooled Cummins RS25 which would have been $20k installed. When I ultimately decided to get the Honda, it ended up costing a small fraction of the original generator...and I can take it with me when I move, or sell it for almost what I paid for it. The EU7000is offers the cleanest, quietest, and most efficient power for my house in this output range and the unique fuel injection feature really sold me. Honda is also known to be the most reliable brand on the market. For me this is not a generator, this is an insurance policy against lost food and utilities during a prolonged power outage.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

That Onan grants me movement. I've had a couple over the years, own one now. 1800 rpm is _so nice_. If only they made an 8Kw in the same configuration, dual fuel. Heck, I have spare parts laying around here for the first one I owned thirty years ago. Never had to use them. They don't break! Wish I'd have know that before I bought all of them...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea the new onan rv units now have inverter in some of them...
i wish they made a 12kw version!
that would be nice for the race car trailers!
most of those now have computers etc. for tune and engine management that are in the $100k range or more...
quite power to run aircon units and all of the other stuff would be nice!

not sure what the hold up is on a 4 winding set for an inverter gen set is....
that would give you 4 at 3500 watts each and have that in to 2 inverter units as factory parallel with a 26 hp or a bit more vtwin with a quiet muffler system like on the 7000is...
then they would have something for med house power for off grid...
that twin gets you a spin oil filter too!

I wish honda would step up on this!
or any of the other good inverter brands...


----------

